# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چگونه تست آموزشی بزنم؟؟؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنین

## karim04

سلام خدمت همه دوستان..من سوم ریاضی هستم و معدلم هم 19/90 هست..و تو کلاس و مدرسه رو من به عنوان یکی از رتبه های برتر حاب باز میکنن..اما مشکل اینجاس که تو تست ضعیفم(ترازم حدود 5700)..مخصوصا حسابان و هندسه..(مشکل توی فهم درس ندارم)...از چند نفر که سوال کردم گفتن چون تا کنکور وقت زیادی داری از الان شروع کن و تست های زیادی رو به عنوان آموزشی بزن تا حساب کار کاملا دستت بیاد بعدش شروع به زدن تست زماندار بکن........حالا من سوالم اینه واسه اینکه تست آموزشی بزنم و یاد بگیرم به طوریکه از ذهنم بیرون نره چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟..کتاب تست هم دارم اما نمیدونم چطوری و از کجا شروع کنم.. ؟؟؟ ممنون

----------


## k1_24

ابتدا درس نامه رو مطالعه کنید سپس تست بزنید  :Y (472):

----------


## A.H.Shokouhi

سلام
تست آموزشی زدن ، یعنی با تست به عنوان یه تمرین تشریحی برخورد کردن. یعنی اگه مثلا از یه موضوع 100 تا تست داری 10 تای اولشو به عنوان دست گرمی کار کنی و بدون زمان جواب بدی و هر سوالو کامل حل کنی و نزده نداشته باشی.
هر سوالو حل کردی برو جوابشو از تو پاسخ نامه نگاه کن. ببین پاسخنامه چجوری حل کرده.شاید روشش از تو بهتر بود.
هر سوالو که بلد نیستی وقتی تلاشتو کامل انجام دادی برو پاسخ نامه شو بخون.
کنار اون سوالم یه علامتی بزن که بعدا دوباره خودت حلش کنی.
 بعد اون 90 تای بعدشو به صورت زمان دار جواب بده.
یعنی 90 تا تستو بزن. بعد از این که 90 تا تموم شد بیا رفع اشکال کن نه اینکه هر تستی زدی بری اشکالتو بگیری.
ضمنا برای اینکه مطالب یادت نره سعی کن تو وعده های کوچیک تر (20 - 25 تایی) تست بزنی. اینطوری تمرکز و تسلطت بیشتر میشه.

----------


## karim04

> سلام
> تست آموزشی زدن ، یعنی با تست به عنوان یه تمرین تشریحی برخورد کردن. یعنی اگه مثلا از یه موضوع 100 تا تست داری 10 تای اولشو به عنوان دست گرمی کار کنی و بدون زمان جواب بدی و هر سوالو کامل حل کنی و نزده نداشته باشی.
> هر سوالو حل کردی برو جوابشو از تو پاسخ نامه نگاه کن. ببین پاسخنامه چجوری حل کرده.شاید روشش از تو بهتر بود.
> هر سوالو که بلد نیستی وقتی تلاشتو کامل انجام دادی برو پاسخ نامه شو بخون.
> کنار اون سوالم یه علامتی بزن که بعدا دوباره خودت حلش کنی.
>  بعد اون 90 تای بعدشو به صورت زمان دار جواب بده.
> یعنی 90 تا تستو بزن. بعد از این که 90 تا تموم شد بیا رفع اشکال کن نه اینکه هر تستی زدی بری اشکالتو بگیری.
> ضمنا برای اینکه مطالب یادت نره سعی کن تو وعده های کوچیک تر (20 - 25 تایی) تست بزنی. اینطوری تمرکز و تسلطت بیشتر میشه.


خیلی ممنون بابت راهنماییتون... :Yahoo (105):

----------


## nafise

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان..من سوم ریاضی هستم و معدلم هم 19/90 هست..و تو کلاس و مدرسه رو من به عنوان یکی از رتبه های برتر حاب باز میکنن..اما مشکل اینجاس که تو تست ضعیفم(ترازم حدود 5700)..مخصوصا حسابان و هندسه..(مشکل توی فهم درس ندارم)...از چند نفر که سوال کردم گفتن چون تا کنکور وقت زیادی داری از الان شروع کن و تست های زیادی رو به عنوان آموزشی بزن تا حساب کار کاملا دستت بیاد بعدش شروع به زدن تست زماندار بکن........حالا من سوالم اینه واسه اینکه تست آموزشی بزنم و یاد بگیرم به طوریکه از ذهنم بیرون نره چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟..کتاب تست هم دارم اما نمیدونم چطوری و از کجا شروع کنم.. ؟؟؟ ممنون


من با توجه به مشاوره انتشارات گاج دارم اين مطالبو ميگم اگه خواستي ميتوني خودت مستقيم از سايتش دانلود كني.
مرحله اول-خواندن جوه دبير    مرحله دوم-حل تمرينات        مرحله سوم-تست    
درسها دو گروه هستن 1-تحليلي(خلاصه نويسي)     2-خواندني(حاشيه نويسي)    
1-تحليلي:حاوي همه نكات مهم نيست بايد خلاصه نويسي شود در دفعات دوم و سوم خواندن كتاب.اگر حجم خلاصه زياد شود به نكته اي شك كنيم كه آن را بنويسيم يا نه.آن نكته را نمي نويسيم. سخت ترين درس خلاصه نويسي ان نبايد يك برگه a4 دورو بيشتر شود.
2-خواندني:بايد زير نكات مهم خط كشيده شود و در حاشيه كتاب به طور خلاصه نوشته شود و نكاتي كه به انها شك داريم نبايد زيرشان خط بكشيم.
در درسهاي تحليلي بايد به تست ها مراجعه كرد و درس هاي خواندني به خود كتاب مراجعه شود.تست هاي خوب را مارك دار ميكنيم و تست ها را در داخل خود كتاب حل نكنيد . كتاب تست بايد سفيد باشد و حتي بهترين تست ها را دو يا سه ماركه كنيد.
چه تست هايي بايد مارك دار شوند?  
تست هايي كه جنبه عمومي و تكرار داشته باشد . حداقل كل فصل مرور شود.حدود 30%تست ها بايد مارك دار شود.و بايد بين ادبيات و معارف بين تست هاي انها بايد حداقل يك هفته بگذرد.در درس هاي خوندني خواندن زياد اولويت زياد دارد بعد كمي تست زدن.
درسهاي تحليلي روش مطالعه 3 مرحله دارد. 1-يادگيري مفاهيم   2- حل سوالات متنوع   3-نحوه حل سوالات (تفكر) 
روش تست زدن: تست ها را 10 تا 50 بزنيد   مطالب جديد 10 تا تست بزنيد 
براي همه درس ها در تست ها زمان نگيريم  در درس هاي اختصاصي بگيريد نه عمومي
جواب 4 دسته تست رو ميخونيم  1-سوال هاي غلط كه حل كرديم    2- سوال هايي كه حل نكرديم   3- سوال هايي كه درسنامه دارد. 4- سوال هايي كه پاسخش به دلمان ننشسته است.

----------


## karim04

> من با توجه به مشاوره انتشارات گاج دارم اين مطالبو ميگم اگه خواستي ميتوني خودت مستقيم از سايتش دانلود كني.
> مرحله اول-خواندن جوه دبير    مرحله دوم-حل تمرينات        مرحله سوم-تست    
> درسها دو گروه هستن 1-تحليلي(خلاصه نويسي)     2-خواندني(حاشيه نويسي)    
> 1-تحليلي:حاوي همه نكات مهم نيست بايد خلاصه نويسي شود در دفعات دوم و سوم خواندن كتاب.اگر حجم خلاصه زياد شود به نكته اي شك كنيم كه آن را بنويسيم يا نه.آن نكته را نمي نويسيم. سخت ترين درس خلاصه نويسي ان نبايد يك برگه a4 دورو بيشتر شود.
> 2-خواندني:بايد زير نكات مهم خط كشيده شود و در حاشيه كتاب به طور خلاصه نوشته شود و نكاتي كه به انها شك داريم نبايد زيرشان خط بكشيم.
> در درسهاي تحليلي بايد به تست ها مراجعه كرد و درس هاي خواندني به خود كتاب مراجعه شود.تست هاي خوب را مارك دار ميكنيم و تست ها را در داخل خود كتاب حل نكنيد . كتاب تست بايد سفيد باشد و حتي بهترين تست ها را دو يا سه ماركه كنيد.
> چه تست هايي بايد مارك دار شوند?  
> تست هايي كه جنبه عمومي و تكرار داشته باشد . حداقل كل فصل مرور شود.حدود 30%تست ها بايد مارك دار شود.و بايد بين ادبيات و معارف بين تست هاي انها بايد حداقل يك هفته بگذرد.در درس هاي خوندني خواندن زياد اولويت زياد دارد بعد كمي تست زدن.
> درسهاي تحليلي روش مطالعه 3 مرحله دارد. 1-يادگيري مفاهيم   2- حل سوالات متنوع   3-نحوه حل سوالات (تفكر) 
> ...


خیلی ممنون...ولی آخه جزوه دبیر خیلی ضعیفه و مجبورم از کتابهای دیگه بخونم که خودش دردسره چون هیچی جای دبیرو نمیگیره

----------


## E R F A N

به نظر من تست اموزشی اینه که اول درسنامه رو بخونی تو حین خوندن درسنامه قبل از این که وارد یک موضوع دیگه بشی بری تست اموزشی بزنی (مثل هندسه 1 که مثلا تالس میخونی 10 تا تست حل میکنی بعدش میری تشابه میخونی)یا مثلا فیزیک تو حرکت شناسی بیایی به چند بخش تقسیم کنی مثلا از بخش نمودار  وقتی درس رو خوندی نکات را هم یاد گرفتی  بسته به اهمیتش مثلا 10 تا تست اموزشی حل کنی بعدش  بری بخش دیگه رو از همین فصل مطالعه کنی دوباره تست حل کنی .وقتی فصل تموم شد تعداد زیادی تست بسته به اهمیت درس زماندار بزنی.

----------


## nafise

> خیلی ممنون...ولی آخه جزوه دبیر خیلی ضعیفه و مجبورم از کتابهای دیگه بخونم که خودش دردسره چون هیچی جای دبیرو نمیگیره


بله حرف شما هم درسته در كل جزوه اي كه بتونه مطلب رو برسونه و براتون قابل درك كامل باشه رو بخونيد و طبق چيزايي كه گفتم پيش بريد البته اگه دوست داشتيد. :22:

----------


## karim04

> بله حرف شما هم درسته در كل جزوه اي كه بتونه مطلب رو برسونه و براتون قابل درك كامل باشه رو بخونيد و طبق چيزايي كه گفتم پيش بريد البته اگه دوست داشتيد.


ممنون..خیییییلی...ببخشید میشه لینک اون کتاب گاجو بدین؟ پیداش نکردم

----------


## Saturn8

ممنون دوستان چیزای جالبی فهمیدم

----------

